# What would weather be like in Vancouver late March?



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 30, 2007)

We're trying to put in some SFX requests. Vancouver is a place I have only been for a weekend and would like to return to. But our spring break is late March this year. Will it be really cold and wet?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## BevL (May 30, 2007)

I'm assuming you mean Vancouver, Washington, as you have posted in the western US form and not the Canada forum?  If you mean our beautiful city, you're on the wrong side of the 49th!!

Just joshing you - just say the word and the post can be moved to "our" forum.


----------



## ricoba (May 30, 2007)

BevL said:


> I'm assuming you mean Vancouver, Washington, as you have posted in the western US form and not the Canada forum?  If you mean our beautiful city, you're on the wrong side of the 49th!!
> 
> Just joshing you - just say the word and the post can be moved to "our" forum.




   

They need to rename Vancouver, WA to its original name of Fort Vancouver.

But to answer Liz's question, Vancouver, BC, will probably be cool and damp in late March.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 30, 2007)

monthly average temps and precip for Vancouver


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 30, 2007)

Yes, my mistake, please move it to Canada board.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## artlover (Jun 11, 2007)

Liz, 
I live in Seattle and we have very similar climates.  In late March I'd bet on rain.  Sometimes we get a day or two of "sun-breaks", but if it's sun you care about, you might not want to go in late March.


----------



## BevL (Jun 11, 2007)

The tulips and daffodils are usually beautiful though.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 12, 2007)

The weather in late march is variable. It could be as bad as 50 degrees and raining or as good as 65 and sunny. The most likely is something in between. ( 55 and drizzle)


----------



## Canuck (Jun 12, 2007)

I grew up in Victoria and Vancouver..........it's wet and cold in March and April....April Showers brings May flowers.  The rain starts in November and doesn't stop until May.  Okay, it's not that bad, but it sure can be!


----------



## ricoba (Jun 12, 2007)

Canuck said:


> I grew up in Victoria and Vancouver..........it's wet and cold in March and April....April Showers brings May flowers.  The rain starts in November and doesn't stop until May.  Okay, it's not that bad, but it sure can be!




I spent more than one Canada Day, in Vancouver, in wet, cool and rainy weather....so yes, it can be bad!  

But I do still remember the glorious summer of 1986 & Expo.  I lived in a house overlooking False Creek and the Expo site and enjoyed the super great weather that summer and the fireworks every night.....so it's not always bad!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 12, 2007)

Canuck said:


> The rain starts in November and doesn't stop until May.  :



That's just the line we tell people who don't live in the Pacific NW.  We locals know it really doesn't stop raining until the end of October.


----------



## BevL (Jun 12, 2007)

It always seems to rain on Victoria Day weekend in May and Canada Day, especially if it falls on a weekend, July 1st.  Usually the first weekend of August, which is a long weekend as well, is nice - more people take their summer holidays surrounding that week than any other week in Canada, so I've read.

It's been very cool here this spring.  Other than a blast of heat we got 10 days ago, it hasn't felt at all like summer yet.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 13, 2007)

BevL said:


> It's been very cool here this spring.  Other than a blast of heat we got 10 days ago, it hasn't felt at all like summer yet.


I remember 1993 as the "summer that wasn't".  That was my first summer in the NW.  I had moved up from California ahead of the rest of the family.  I was getting static about leaving sunny California, and for most of the summer it was wet and cold.  I was dreading reactions if they came up and found it to be atypically cold and wet in August.

In mid-August I came up with the boys.  It was clear, warm and sunny all the way up from Californian until we hit Seattle about 10 pm.  Then it started pouring.  It cleared overnight, though, and there was beautiful late summer and an extended warm fall.  So by the time everyone arrived it didn't seem quite so bad.

My wife still longs for California, however.


----------



## geoand (Jun 13, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's just the line we tell people who don't live in the Pacific NW.  We locals know it really doesn't stop raining until the end of October.



So True and people won't believe it


----------



## geoand (Jun 13, 2007)

ricoba said:


> I spent more than one Canada Day, in Vancouver, in wet, cool and rainy weather....so yes, it can be bad!
> 
> But I do still remember the glorious summer of 1986 & Expo.  I lived in a house overlooking False Creek and the Expo site and enjoyed the super great weather that summer and the fireworks every night.....so it's not always bad!




Please take note that it has been 21 years since that glorious summer.


----------



## asp (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't know of  any Vancouver resorts that trade through SFX.


----------



## eal (Jun 16, 2007)

I sent Mark a list of SFX-suitable timeshares in Vancouver via timeshareforums that he said would be considered for the new version of the SFX web directory, but that was months ago and the directory remains unchanged.  It is woefully inadequate when it comes to resorts in Western Canada, and several are not listed in the right locations.  

It would be worthwhile calling a rep to see what they might have or might be able to get, rather than depending only on what they say they have.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 18, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I remember 1993 as the "summer that wasn't".  That was my first summer in the NW.  I had moved up from California ahead of the rest of the family.  I was getting static about leaving sunny California, and for most of the summer it was wet and cold.  I was dreading reactions if they came up and found it to be atypically cold and wet in August.
> 
> In mid-August I came up with the boys.  It was clear, warm and sunny all the way up from Californian until we hit Seattle about 10 pm.  Then it started pouring.  It cleared overnight, though, and there was beautiful late summer and an extended warm fall.  So by the time everyone arrived it didn't seem quite so bad.
> 
> My wife still longs for California, however.



Having grown up just north of Seattle in Edmonds/Mountlake Terrace, and then having lived in Vancouver, for over a decade, I know those occasional rainy summer days can be yucky...but at least the rain is a bit warmer than in January! 

We went up to LA yesterday for lunch and were just talking in the car about how great the weather is year round here in Los Angeles....the only downside is that millions and millions of people know it and we have to share the road with them!


----------



## ricoba (Jun 18, 2007)

geoand said:


> Please take note that it has been 21 years since that glorious summer.




Ah yes, but it's still a memory I cherish. 

In fact just yesterday, I found one of my snapshots of Princess Diana when she and Prince Charles visited Vancouver City Hall for the opening of Expo.

Things have really changed since then, because I must have only been 3 to 6 feet away from her when I took the picture.  I think they only had up a little rope for the "barricade".


----------

